# Nearly Invisible Increase



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I wasn't happy with the increase given in the pattern for the cardigan I am working on. M1 R and L left holes in the fabric. 
Found this and I love it! It is almost invisible, no holes and really easy to do!

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/05/very-nearly-invisible-increase.html


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I like that and will try to remember to use it the next time I need to increase. It looks like a perfect solution.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

This works great for a one time thing, if you have to do increases row after row in the same spot this increase will cause the knit to pull up tighter in that line.
I found a great increase in one of my knitting magazines, do not really remember which, but it is a very simple yarn over (like you do knitting lace) only when you knit or purl this increase on the next row, you knit or purl it in the back loop. Try it, you will be surprised how little is shows and how easy it is to do.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Clever..... I'll try it...


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I learned something new. Thank you. I usually like to KFB (Knit front and back) to increase.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting xx


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx. I was having trouble with the M1 increase until someone on KP told me that I need to twist the stitch. When I went back & looked at a youtube tutorial I found I'd been putting needle into stitch in the wrong place.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I am going to give this one a shot!!! Thank you for posting.
Dusty


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, will try it.


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

I also have been using this way of increasing and like it very much. My question is....if the pattern says M1, can you use any type of M1 you like to increase?


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for posting link, will definetly try it.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Isn't the reason for the increase to let a hole for the design?

josiehof


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

I copied it out and saved it... printed a copy for my files. GREAT way to increase ...


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks! I need all the tips I can get. My increases always leave holes.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Both methods look really good. I have filed them in my how to section. Thank you both. Edith M


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Both methods look really good. I have filed them in my how to section. Thank you both. Edith M


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

This is one of my favorite increases. Don' t you love TECHknitter's blog? I am bummed she is taking the summer off especially after tantalising us with previews of what she will be teaching us in the fall.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

m1 1 does not usually leave holes are you using the bar and not the leg of the stitch below?


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Very neat increase. I always use the bar between two stitches and twist it before knitting and that makes an almost invisible increase, but I will try this and compare.
Thanks so much for posting - always open to new ideas.


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

This is my favorite increase. I use it every chance I get.
Kristine


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> I wasn't happy with the increase given in the pattern for the cardigan I am working on. M1 R and L left holes in the fabric.
> Found this and I love it! It is almost invisible, no holes and really easy to do!
> 
> http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/05/very-nearly-invisible-increase.html


M1 does not leave a hole if you twist the bar. But this one is the increase I have usually used and still prefer after learning about M1.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> This works great for a one time thing, if you have to do increases row after row in the same spot this increase will cause the knit to pull up tighter in that line.
> I found a great increase in one of my knitting magazines, do not really remember which, but it is a very simple yarn over (like you do knitting lace) only when you knit or purl this increase on the next row, you knit or purl it in the back loop. Try it, you will be surprised how little is shows and how easy it is to do.


Thanks Yarn Happy. I will have to try this for increasing the sleeve width working in the round and twisting the bar when doing M1R and M1L.
I learn so much on KP! This place is my home away from home.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

I also have trouble with my m1 l and r. This is excellent and thank you for the site. I found some other helpful items as well. Thanks again.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

josiehof said:


> Hi,
> 
> Isn't the reason for the increase to let a hole for the design?
> 
> josiehof


Not always. YO increases are used in working lace and if you are working a raglan sleeve top down and the YO increases are made to show.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Clever..... I'll try it...


me too, for the gusset on fingerless gloves.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's a video visual for anyone who needs it:

Continental style: http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/knit-right-loop-continental

English style: http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/knit-right-loop-english

Also, here are videos for the companion increase:

Continental style: http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/knit-left-loop-continental

English style: http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/knit-left-loop-english

These are my favorite increases, but as mentioned by others, do not work well when spaceed close together row-wise.


----------

